# Center Cap Size/diameter for OZ Mito Modular / Techart Champion 3 pc wheels ??



## RichPugh (Mar 21, 2000)

I have a set of used 18" Techart Champions on the way and the centercaps are mismatched. I'd like to replace them with either new Techart ones OR classic black OZ Racing ones but I cant seem to find the size or spec of the caps. Anybody here have any of these wheels they can measure for me OR caps to measure or simply know this info? The wheels will be here before H2Oi next weekend so I'd like to get the caps by then too  Thanks!


----------



## enzo0706 (Sep 20, 2013)

RichPugh said:


> I have a set of used 18" Techart Champions on the way and the centercaps are mismatched. I'd like to replace them with either new Techart ones OR classic black OZ Racing ones but I cant seem to find the size or spec of the caps. Anybody here have any of these wheels they can measure for me OR caps to measure or simply know this info? The wheels will be here before H2Oi next weekend so I'd like to get the caps by then too  Thanks!



you should measure what is the diameter of the cappppppp.......


----------



## RichPugh (Mar 21, 2000)

enzo0706 said:


> you should measure what is the diameter of the cappppppp.......


The wheels haven't arrived yet... Which means I have no wheel or cap to measure.


----------

